# Pretty Pocket Poacher



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

This one I like. Fits in the pocket real nice, and looks good too. 
























I don't know the wood, but the grain was almost invisible until I gave it a shot of dark walnut stain and it really popped!

I armed it with some 17-45 tubes and shot her this morning. You can believe this this beauty is *very *deadly. Man, was this thing accurate for me; and these tubes, once you get the right length figured out, are hard hitting fo' shizzle! I'd have no qualms at all hunting birds or rabbits with this. . . squirrels? . . . only if I could be real sure of a head shot.


























How do you like it, gangstahs?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

i love naturals, they are all differant, nice work, jeff


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Love it!
Glad you're having success with that tube setup, it's a perfect match for that little fork. 
I need to get some of that black tube for the guide part. It's better looking than the 1/4" amber I use.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Very nice shooter any way you hold it.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Very nice. I would wager it is maple or some other diffuse porous hardwood.

The grain is spectacular!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey BIll that one is really stunning! Love the way the grain runs. Flatband


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

it is pretty


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you everybody. I am really diggin' this lil' stinger!


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

That's a beaut !!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

that grain is brilliant!


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm no gangstah, but i think it's real purtty!!!








i've always been a fan of your naturals.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Tirador said:


> I'm no gangstah, but i think it's real purtty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Tirador.
... by the looks of that slingshot in your avatar, I'da thought for sure you were a gangsta.


----------



## PebbleShooter (Jul 6, 2011)

That is nice and compact perfect for the back pocket. the stain you used really does work with the wood, pics are a lil bit out of focus so can't really ID the wood but great work!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I am in love with that slingshot!


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

That's an incredible shooter, the graining and finish work is fantastic and the frame looks solid as a rock!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice one DH


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

DROOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLL.... that thing is gorgeous


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice looking natural. It looks like it will be a great shooter.


----------



## keef (May 27, 2011)

Nice one... Love it!


----------

